# Gaggia Group Gasket - Cafelat Blue Silicone Gasket



## tcw (Jun 25, 2016)

Hey CoffeeForums,

Just a post to confirm that the Cafelat Blue 8.5mm E61 Gasket fits the Classic perfectly. Much better than the original though that may be down to the fact it was perished.

I found the cheapest provider was CoffeeHit at just £1.82 each for the gasket!

Tobie.


----------



## timmyjj21 (May 10, 2015)

Yep, all of my refurbished classics tend to have one of these now since they are so cheap!


----------



## tcw (Jun 25, 2016)

timmyjj21 said:


> Yep, all of my refurbished classics tend to have one of these now since they are so cheap!


I'm glad I bought one, I wonder if there should be a thread with links to all of the common parts, upgrades etc (so the prices and links are all in one place).


----------



## jimbojohn55 (Jan 15, 2016)

Just for info - they don't fit the 2015 / 2016 models,


----------



## hotmetal (Oct 31, 2013)

I replaced the old gasket in my R58 with one of these and find it really good. Sure I paid a bit more than that by the time shipping was added but even so it's pennies. Should have got a few, but until I tried one I wasn't sure.


----------



## Zeak (Jun 12, 2017)

Resurrecting this thread. I just bought a naked portafilter and today it made a bit of a mess but not because of a poor prep, but because despite putting the PF in tightly as usual it just undone itself when the pump turned on. I've re-prepped it and had to hold it with force whilst the pump was working for it to stay in. Compared to my regular PF I have to make extra effort to properly put it in as well. So it got me thinking maybe my gasket is due for a replacement. I had it for a bit over a year, closer to two. Regular 3-coffee-a-day use. Fair mileage or it might not be the gasket's fault? I know it's like £2 but just curious.


----------



## El carajillo (Mar 16, 2013)

Does it lock in at 6 o'clock ' without excess force ? Does your original lock in at 6 and stay put ?

Examine the lugs on both P/F to see if there is any difference, thickness , length and angle of slope .


----------



## Zeak (Jun 12, 2017)

Looks identical to the original although lugs are slightly more rounded and maaaybe a tad thinner which might be the culprit. The original locks in roughly at 6 with a bit of resistance, whilst the new one goes further with less resistance. Although, after using original now the new one goes in tighter...hm. Weirdly it stayed in place for the last three days that I had it. Maybe it is the gasket. I just ordered one from BB, not a big deal.


----------

